# Ecualizador gráfico en MatLab



## ElectronicGirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Hola, esperaba que me ayudaran con un proyecto que tengo que hacer para la materia Procedimiendo Digital de Señales, me dejaron hacer un Ecualizador Gráfico utilizando el programa MatLab, pero yo siento que no hemos visto mucho como para hacer esto, asi que quisiera que alguien me diera una idea de como hacerlo, o que utilizar.

Se los agradecería mucho, por favor


----------



## elfomix (Mar 3, 2007)

wenas, yo tambien tengo que hacer un proyecto parecido. Mi duda es como poner la señal de audio muestreada (44.1kmuestras/seg) en el rango de frecuencias HI-FI (20hz-20khz) para poder despues aplicarle los filtros.


----------



## Epsiklon (Jun 14, 2009)

hola a todos 

tengo un problema tambien con procesamiento digital de señales, debo hacer un programa que reconosca qué genero musical es y según eso determinar la velocidad a la que se va a mover un motor DC.

Agradecería la respuesta de alguien .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 14, 2009)

si tenes q reconocer genero nada mejor q basarte en la "base" de la bateria.

es obvio que la percusion (y cmo musico de años t lo digo) es quien marca la base del genero utilizado.

ademas de la bata tambien lo marca el bajo, pero es mas complejo q una maquina lo reconozca.

lo q yo haria seria grabar patrones, y dejarlos en memoria del programa, para q el mismo vaya comparando la bateria de la canción con el del banco y hasta que empaten las 2 muestras,

una vez que tenes eso, controlar el giro del motor es lo mas simple, a la salida de sonido, la llevas hasta un divisor de frecuencia (crossover) o filtro, tratas de diferenciar la frecuencia a la que queres que responda el motor y listo, de ahi a un optoacoplador y listo.


----------



## Yobtox (Abr 24, 2012)

Se puede hacer un ecualizador en tiempo real con matlab?


----------



## DONEULER (Abr 24, 2012)

Puedes usar simulink, yo he hecho proyectos usando el puerto de microfonos mediante el bloque "From Audio Device", a este le puede seguir un bloque de transformada de Fourier. Cuyos parámetros puedes llenar consultando el comando FFT en la ayuda de matlab, Al final colocas un "Spectrum Scope" y tienes tu ecualizador.


----------

